# looking for thermit rail welding jobs



## Adamthermittaylor (Jun 24, 2014)

wonder if anyone could help looking to relocate and carry on as a rail welder any info people...
thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

well, I have no idea of the industry but this kind of a job would most likely be handled by someone from South Asia getting paid about 1,500 dirhams a month.


----------



## v1xz (Jul 13, 2016)

After reading all the posts regarding thermit welding, looks like its who you know not what.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

v1xz said:


> After reading all the posts regarding thermit welding, looks like its who you know not what.


You need to learn to read then.

Its exactly about what you know and how good you are - and you're overpaid for the region. 

There are plenty of welders who will work for a lot less than a westerner.


----------



## v1xz (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh I've learnt how to read and this isnt the only post regard welding.
Same everywhere. Westerners or not.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

What's trying to be put across here is...

Salaries for professions such as Thermite Welding would be VERY low compared to those paid in the west. So many other nationals are willing to come and work for salaries that to a Westerner would quite simply be a pittance. 

Those, predominantly Asian, workers would have absolutely no problem working outside year round in temperatures going up to 50c and at times seriously high humidity pushing the temperature feel up into the high 60s.

Then there's to situation of accommodation, these outside PW teams would be provided with company accommodation, by which often is dormitory style living.

Would you work in these conditions for what I guess will be around less than AED 5000 (currently GBP 1000 but watch that drop when Sterling recovers)?

Finally, there's the small matter of the major downturn in rail development due to dropped oil prices. Currently there is only one major development about to start and that's the Dubai Red Line Metro extension to the Expo 2020 site. Construction of which should start to really press on in late 2017 & 2018 onwards, they're currently going through the various design phases.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

v1xz said:


> Oh I've learnt how to read and this isnt the only post regard welding.


Yes, we've noticed you have been cross posting in the hope that if you ask the same question repeatedly, you'll get an answer you like. reality isn't like that.

The original answers to the original postings still apply as LF says - your expectations from the west will not be met here. The only reason you get paid what you do in the UK (and presumably Australia) is that the country prevents people from doing the job for a really low cost by keeping them out of the country - not because your job is actually worth more.


----------

